# Amplificador UCD 100w; +/- 35V



## Papusxxdd (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola amigos, resulta que hace mucho tiempo me tope con solo dos imágenes de una foto de la placa y serigrafía de un pequeño ucd de 100w y con solo eso me puse a hacer la placa en el pcb Wizard; y bueno me esta faltando solo un mosfet irf9540 y realizar el pcb que por suerte no lo habia hecho puesto que investigando me encontré con que en la Pág. http://320volt.com/100-watt-class-d-amplifikator-devresi-irf540-irfp9540/ hay un link de descargas pero también ahí hay otra versión mas nueva quisiera saber si alguien conoce el circuito o lo armo para tener mas información o sugerencia para hacer alguna que otra mejora, yo ni bien me llegue el irf9540 armo la versión ultima.

-Dejo los archivos de la versión vieja y nueva para abrir con el pcb wizard y archivos rescatados por ahí.-


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 28, 2010)

Si usted quiere armarlo, hagalo con la ultima version y asegurese que puede conseguir todos los componentes.


----------



## FBustos (Sep 28, 2010)

En el foro hay uno demasiado parecido al amplificador que posteas.
Prefiero el que esta en el foro ya que está muy documentado y hay testimonios de que funciona (espectacularmente bien).


----------



## luisgrillo (Sep 28, 2010)

hehehe me sumo a dj pipe, el operacional esta trabajando con +-12Vcd lo que lo hace lento, aparte de su pesima respuesta a escalones, que es casi 1.1V/us, por lo que creo que no tiene muchas prestaciones en THD.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2010)

En este foro hay varios amplificadores Clase D como por ejemplo los del maestro *EJTAGLE*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

y uno mio 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/subwoofer-clase-d-200w-4-ohms-38962/


----------



## rlcapo (Feb 23, 2011)

Voy a arma el amplificador y les cuento si, y como funciona


----------



## Papusxxdd (Mar 8, 2011)

No lo armes todavia te comento que ya lo tengo armado y no lo puedo hacer funcionar esta muerto jaja, no hace nada solo cuando le doy mucha ganancia parece que quiere andar por ahi tocando sale algo de sonido, pero nunca se quemo nada ni largo tencion continua dañina para el parlante ni nada de eso por suerte, alguna cosa debe estar mal estos dias subo fotos de este lindo subenil jaja quedo lindo pero hasta ahora ObSoLeTo, les comento si es que llega a funcionar; voy a seguir tratando pero repito no lo armen! 

Me siento mal con este tema porque por que pense que si iva a funcionar, lo arme todo tal incluso la bobina la probe con el inductometro y esta bien en 35 mh, probe muchas cosas ya sin ningun resultado satisfactorio, no calienta nada ni hace nada esta como muteado.- 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 8, 2011)

La bobina te marca 35*mH?* Si es así, anda muy mal. Debe de medir 35MicroHenrios (35µH). Si no es este el problema, solo ignorame .
Se ve linda la PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 12, 2011)

Demasiado tarde, mañana, (sábado) augereo la placa y lo monto, les cuento si funciona.

Papusxxdd: hay muchas razones por las cuales no puede funcionar un amplificador, pistas cortadas,componentes falsificados,etc


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 13, 2011)

no funciona, al operacional casi no le llega voltaje creo que los que subieron el circuito modificaron la pcb y el circuito para que no ande.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2011)

rlcapo dijo:


> no funciona, al operacional casi no le llega voltaje *creo que los que subieron el circuito modificaron la pcb y el circuito para que no ande*.



¿ Y no existe la posibilidad de que hallas conectado algo mal ?
Por ejemplo los Zener´s de 12V o los transistores 2N5551 y 2N5401.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y no existe la posibilidad de que hallas conectado algo mal ?
> Por ejemplo los Zener´s de 12V o los transistores 2N5551 y 2N5401.


Cabe destacar, que si no llega bien el voltaje al comparardor y los transistores que lo acompañan, se pueden presentar fallas de distorsión, recalentamiento o que simplemente el ampli no ande...


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 13, 2011)

No, esta todo bien, me paso lo mismo que a Papusxxdd ¿se puede hacer funcionar?

edit: llegan 0.5v-1v


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lo simulé, y aunque le cambies algunos componentes y conexiones, no hay caso.
¿Estará mal diseñada?

Saludos

PD: Con tiempo lo vuelvo a simular


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 16, 2011)

No le veo nada mal, aunque esos zeners entre compuerta y drenaje de los mosfet no me convencen...


----------



## ejtagle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lo miré un rato... muy por arriba. Es UCD, pero, el drive de los mosfets capacitivo es muy peligroso. No tiene deadtime entre los mosfets, y además, el diseño es muy susceptible a la variación de la tensión de alimentacación (tiene que ser +/-40v muy bien rectificados... Y el comparador es lento... Podría hacerse andar, pero... medio inestable... Hay componentes de más en la placa (a la salida, 10 ohms con 100n, ¿ porqué ?) ... me parece que los transistorcitos están invertidos en la placa(la verdad, puede que yo me equivoque acá, tendría que revisar con las hojas de datos de los 2nxxxx) (en el diagrama están bien) ... enfin...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2011)

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> el drive de los mosfets capacitivo es muy peligroso


Yo en la simulación eliminé los capacitores, porque no me convencía, y también cambié otros componentes de lugar o conexión, obvio, sin éxito.

Quien quiera armarse uno que anda...


			
				Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> En este foro hay varios amplificadores Clase D como por ejemplo los del maestro EJTAGLE
> 
> Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/
> ...



Saludos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 18, 2014)

buenas noches navegando por don google encontre este hermoso amplificador muy simple clase  d este sera mi proximo proyecto espero que lo armen y comenten


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 18, 2014)

Este amplificador si alcanza a figurar como clase d? pues veo que el lm393 esta haciendo una amplificación inicial para manejar los drivers de los mosfets, tiene realimentacion positiva hacia el 393 desde los mosfets, me parece mas un amplificador clase ab, les agradezco me corrijan si estoy equivocado.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 18, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Este amplificador si alcanza a figurar como clase d? pues veo que el lm393 esta haciendo una amplificación inicial para manejar los drivers de los mosfets, tiene realimentacion negativa hacia el 393 desde los mosfets, me parece mas un amplificador clase ab, les agradezco me corrijan si estoy equivocado.



Tiene realimentación positiva, la realimentación positiva es inestable y tiende a oscilar, en este caso se usa para que pueda oscilar y modular y toda la parte "front end" del clase D 

Analizando la otra parte, si fuera un clase AB, esos capacitores que se ven ahí hacen de circuito abierto cuando se hayan cargado, entonces se calentarían los mosfet por la corriente que circularía en ellos. 
Es como si le retiráramos los diodos o el multiplicador Vbe a un clase AB, las bias se disparan.

Sip, tiene cara de ser un clase D.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 19, 2014)

acabo de comprar lo componentes gaste 10 dolares en total osea 150 pesos argentinos es realmente barato


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 19, 2014)

Distinguido Mario, suerte con tu nuevo proyecto. Cuando puedas, a parte de comentar tus experiencias, publica los detalles de construcción de la inductancia por favor.
Un saludo.


----------



## ejtagle (Dic 19, 2014)

Hummm.. en concepto, es un UCD, pero no me convence para nada el driver de mosfets capacitivo: Las razones son que, apenas se alimenta, los 2 caps de 100nF estarán descargados, por lo que ambos mosfets arrancan prendidos a la vez. Luego de un tiempo, ambos caps se cargarán, con lo que los mosfets se apagan y empieza a oscilar. Pero, la solución de driver capacitiva tiene el problema que no es muy estable... Cualquier ruido que se meta por la alimentación, va directo a las compuertas de los mosfets. La solución discreta que yo propuse hace mucho tiempo atrás, al precio de algunos transistorcitos extra, es muy superior. Y además, está el tema qe en este circuito no hay control sobre los tiempos muertos de apagado de los mosfets. Con el diseño como está, sospecho que ambos mosfets se prenden en el momento que conmutan.
Les sugiero que antes de armar algo así, lo SIMULEN, a ver si es razonable o si se va a autodestruir...


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2014)

¡Está lindo! Sencillo y potente, pero como en todos estos bichos, el talón de aquiles me parece que es el toroide de salida. Veamos una simulación con el valor original:
Ver el archivo adjunto 122362
la salida es medio "sucia", pero si exageramos y aumentamos la inductancia de la salida la cosa mejora en potencia y calidad:
Ver el archivo adjunto 122363

Pero son apenas simulaciones... nunca les tuve mucha confianza. Esperemos a Mario a ver qué nos cuenta del amplificador real, que se ve prometedor.

PD: recién veo el mensaje de ejtagle, tiene razón, es demasiado sencillo para ser verdad, pero por ahí para un amplificador de "public address" se la banca.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2014)

Este amplificador ya se había tratado en el Foro (no recuerdo dónde) y creo que Rat lo modificó con algo del de Ejtagle . . .


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 19, 2014)

Muchas gracias por simularlo Crimson, mañana haré el pcb y si me da el tiempo estará funcionando para la noche buena... Tenes mucha razón con la inductancia hay que modificarla.


----------

